# Boardwalk Empire



## Graffikgal (Nov 11, 2011)

IMO, this has to be the best current show on TV right now.  It's got great writing, directing, acting and story arcs.  The characters are compelling as are their issues.

Anybody watching?  What do you think of season two thus far?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 11, 2011)

It's great. Loving season two. Love Richard Harrow.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 11, 2011)

Isn't that the one with Steve Buscemi? I'd watch it for him. But I'm going to have to wait for DVD.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 11, 2011)

@Shadoe, yes. Great actor... nice to see him in a lead role!


Just watched the latest episode last night. (Peg of Old) I loved the way both assassination scenes played out. I don't want to give anything away, but I suspect there is a connection between the two scenes...



Spoiler: the gory details



Hands can't block murder weapons!


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 15, 2011)

My favorite show on TV right now as well! I find every episode absolutely intiguing. I've never seen this era of America brought to life quite so well, and the acting is superb.  I am currently watching several other shows such as Dexter and Homeland, but this one takes the cake!


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 16, 2011)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> It's great. Loving season two. Love Richard Harrow.



Richard Harrow is my favorite character.  He's so unique, and Jack Huston plays him so brilliantly.


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 16, 2011)

Charlie, I agree.  It really makes the era come to life, doesn't it?  You really get a feel for what it must have been like to live in those times.

I am also watching Dexter and Homeland, and both are really good, too.  I'm especially enjoying Homeland.  The guy who plays Brody needs to get an Emmy for that performance.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 29, 2011)

Two more episodes to go... I'm enjoying the plot twists, including the predictable ones!



Spoiler: Episode 10's ending



When Jimmy was holding meetings at his house, I knew this episode's ending would be the outcome, and I knew who would pull the trigger and why.



I have to agree that this is the best show out there. _Game of Thrones_ is my favorite HBO Series, but my wife and I both enjoy _Boardwalk Empire_.


----------

